# Squashed baby bunnies?



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

So my first litter of meat rabbits was born yesterday, 10 out of 13 are now alive.
(13 babies!  Wow.) Now I'm kind of worried the doe will kill them by stepping on them. I did a little research,& found out I 'should leave them be and hope for the best'. Also if I remove the nesting box she'd reject them.

Thoughts? :thankU:


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never bred rabbits but from when I ain't did, I think your supposed to separate the babies when they are not feeding.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

amberjack07 said:


> I've never bred rabbits but from when I ain't did, I think your supposed to separate the babies when they are not feeding.


I thought about it but a few people said she'd reject them


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I would leave the box in with her so she can feed them when she wants to. They generally feed really early in the morning when no one is around. She shouldn't be spending much time in the box other than when she's feeding them, so there shouldn't be too much chance for her to squash them. Most of the rabbits I've had pretty much leave their babies alone all day and night. I've always handled the babies and taken the box out for a few minutes to check and make sure they're all still alive from day 1, and I've never had a mom reject her babies because I took the box out for a few minutes. I wouldn't, however, take them away from her for the whole day, though. JMO


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

In addition to mtmom's comment, I heard that wild rabbits hardly spend any time with their babies. They only come back for a little bit for them to feed at night. This is to prevent attracting predators to the nest. So I think that as long as the next isn't directly on the ground where she can accidentally step on them, you should be fine


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmmm... I also had my first litter. I was worried about that, but nothing happened. Why are you afraid? If she goes a little nuts when you are messing with them, try taking the box out and checking on them, and them putting it back. Usually my doe would only go crazy when I was checking them. There should *might* also be enough straw and fur covering them for padding. Obviously, I am not an expert at all, but I have asked quite a few questions! Good luck!


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

We breed rabbits a few times. 
Where the three stillborn? 
Unless her pen is really small, you shouldn't have to worry so much about her stepping on them. Most rabbits are actually very careful about this. If you and this rabbit are friendly with each other, she won't necessarily reject the kits if you touch them, but you should try to avoid it for a while Wash your hands and up your arms really well and put on some gloves if you do decide to touch them. Are you are worried she's not taking care of them? If so, remember rabbits don't nurse the babies as often as one might think. You can tell if they are getting enough milk by feeling and looking at their stomach. After a feeding, a baby rabbit's stomach will bulge out slightly. The baby rabbits tummy should never be dramatically hollowed out. If you see that their little tummies are bulging out and full, you can wait a half hour and check again. If they still don't look like they have been feed then you know she's not feeding them and you might have to bottle feed. 
We have had three litters and we don't separate from the mom in between feedings.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

> Are you are worried she's not taking care of them?


She's a great mom, all but the runt look nice and plump. So great, she attacks me when I open her cage! :shocked::eyeroll:

I was worried about her stepping on them...cause I saw her do it...:worried:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> She's a great mom, all but the runt look nice and plump.


I eventually took the runt out, held down the mom & let it nurse


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing a very good job! The other babies are most likely beating her to the ' milk bar'.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Grainneismygoat said:


> Sounds like you are doing a very good job! The other babies are most likely beating her to the ' milk bar'.


Thanks!


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

If you need any more help post away. I'm working on my vet's assistant certification and i have raised rabbits before and can help you out. 
Won't be on till tomorrow though.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I also recommend contacting http://shadowfaxarabians.com/ if you have any questions. She knows A LOT about rabbits.


----------



## Findthegoats (Mar 17, 2013)

I'be had does scratch babies before but never squish them. Just keep her nails short and she won't be able to do much damage.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats! Is she a first time mum? Apparently, they can be terrible mums the first time around as they haven't quite figured it out....My first rabbits litter was a disaster - more and more kept dying until i figured out she hadn't been feeding them. I then did what you did with the runt and held mum down on her back and placed the kits a couple at a time on her teets. They all made it and after a week, mum got it all sorted and naturally went in and fed them. Mine lets me handle them and she is only interested in feeding them once a day for a minute or so. When I had mine outside, I had a white plastic cage with holes in it which I placed over the nesting box so that it would protect them from any possible predators - I then used to lift the lid off in the morning - rabbit would jump in - feed them and then jump out. When they were walking I moved them to another big cage.....sorry for rambling! My rabbit just had 11 kits last night!!! Very exciting. They are all inside


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

you know i half came to this thread looking for a Baby bunny in a squash  lol sadly i expected to much lol my cousin has raised rabbits before shes never really had any of the moms do this, theres not any predators around at night are there? bunnys get scared real quick when predators are around and i had a bunny but he died of a freezing to death i think... we just found him frozen one day... it was almost summer too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

BlissMeadows said:


> i had a bunny but he died of a freezing to death i think... we just found him frozen one day... it was almost summer too


they get stiff real fast when they die


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

We had a rabbit that we thought may have froze to death, when I was younger.
After thinking about it for a few years though I came up with the theory that he actually got scared to death or something during the night and it just happened to be cold that morning.
Seems a bit more likely to me. Lol


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

I agree, it's really quite alarming the first time you experience it, but rabbits just get super sniff quickly after they pass.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok iv raised rabbits for several several years. 
Sometimes you just have to take a chance with the stepping. Im sorry i know it sounds bad. 
And 10 is alot for her to handle. Usually around 6 or 8 is their limit if you want good fast growing babbies. Maybe take a runt or 2 and bottle feed them with cats milk? Or set her asside a few times a day with just a smaller one or 2 and let them nurse for a while alone.

And never take the nesting box out before 5 weeks. I usually wait longer.

Good luck!! And pm me if ou need any help! Iv been breeding rabbits for 14 years till i gave em up for goats 

Www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone, guess I worry too much they're 2.5 weeks old now and so cute! 


> Is she a first time mum? Apparently, they can be terrible mums the first time around as they haven't quite figured it out


I'm not sure how many times she's had kits...but this wasn't her first time. She's more experienced than me


----------

